# Спондилолистез - когда нужно оперировать?



## Доктор Попов (8 Дек 2009)

Друзья, давайте от теоретических дисциплин перейдем к практике. 
К остеопату обратился молодой человек 25 лет, боли в спине уже лет 10, с ухудшением в последнее время, да еще и в ноги начало простреливать. И снимки принес, а там лизис и листез 2-й степени. Мой вопрос такой - есть ли в ваших клиниках понятие нестабильного листеза, высокодиспластичного? Я пользуюсь концептом Marchetti–Bartolozzi, даже смог найти в свободном доступе в одной из книжек эту классификацию - пройдите по линку http://books.google.com/books?id=io...EwBQ#v=onepage&q=Marchetti–Bartolozzi&f=false

Там есть объяснение о важности pelvic incidence, сейчас поищу приличную картинку и поставлю на форум.
Предлагаю вопрос коллегам - когда вы будете лечить "терапевтически", а когда сразу же отправите больного в наши хирургические лапы?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (9 Дек 2009)

Моя позиция следующая. 1.Листез любой степени осложненный нестабильностью и сопровождающийся клиникой.
2. Фиксированный листез выше 2 ст. сопровождающийся клиническими проявлениями.
Я считаю, что эту патологию необходимо максимально рано устранять в связи с опасностью развития проблем в фасетках. Вот выбор стабилизации, вот где вопрос...
Вы работали с зимеровской системой стабилизации ДИНЕЗИС? У нас я не встречал её использования, но очень хотелось бы узнать о результатах её применения.


----------



## Доктор Попов (11 Дек 2009)

Доктор Зинчук, система Динезис мне знакома только по симпозиумам, если честно то я не нахожу пациентов для ее применения. Динамическая транспедикулярная фиксация имеет массу недостатков, самым главным из которых является "неприживаемость" винтов из-за постоянных микродвижений конструкции. Про такие противопоказания, как фасет-артрит и спондилолизис с листезисом, я вообще не говорю. Когда я пишу при Динезис, я имею в виду http://www.zimmerspine.eu/z/ctl/op/global/action/1/id/9165/template/MP/navid/4281

У молодых пациентов с поясничной дискогенной патологией я уже несколько лет ставлю систему WALLIS, результаты очень радуют. Линк http://www.spineireland.ie/Procedures.aspx?SID=4&SSID=33

Редукцию листезиса я делаю при помощи старой проверенной системы SRI фирмы AESCULAP, посмотрите линк http://www.spineuniverse.com/displayarticle.php/article2977.html
Полностью согласен с Вами по поводу показаний к операции, при нестабильности а тем более при корешковом синдроме ждать не стоит. При тяжелых (3-4 степень) листеза происходит образование фиброза вокруг пятых корешков, и их освобождение технически очень сложно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (14 Дек 2009)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Доктор Зинчук, система Динезис мне знакома только по симпозиумам, если честно то я не нахожу пациентов для ее применения..........


Спасибо за комментарий коллега. Интересен подход у остеопатов к этой проблеме. Если коллеги остеопаты будут иметь желание обсудить этот момент,  очень интересно было бы послушать...


----------



## Доктор Попов (14 Дек 2009)

Моей "механистической" голове тоже тяжело понять, когда при нестабильном позвоночном сегменте есть какое-то другое решение, кроме фиксации.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Дек 2009)

Очень жаль, что остеопаты проигнорировали тему, мог получиться интересный разговор.


----------



## Анатолий (22 Дек 2009)

А по-моему, у нас остеопатов нет на форуме, или я ошибаюсь, давно меня не было!


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (23 Дек 2009)

Мне кажется, уважаемый Абелар остеопат...
Возможно я ошибаюсь, но о "первичном дыхании" ему известно...


----------



## Доктор Попов (5 Янв 2010)

Коллеги, спасибо откликнувшимся на диспуты в форуме, видимо общение между врачами нужно искать не здесь. В любом случае, если у кого-либо из эскулапов будут конкретные вопросы по хирургии позвоночника, с удовольствием отвечу в личку.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Янв 2010)

Большинство специалистов на форуме, специалисты консервативной терапии.
При наличии болевого синдрома и структурных нарушений (что в данном случае и составляет спондилистез, тем более нестабильный), нам приходится передавать пациента в руки хирургов.

Тут важно вовремя передать, не опоздать, поэтому такой разговор хирургов нам очень полезен.aiwan


----------

